# Hi-Res FIREWORKS Audio Track 24 Bit/48kHz - Corte Madera, CA - Zoom H6 Recorder



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey all,

Below is a link to download a Fireworks audio track that I recorded just by chance on June 11, 2016 in Corte Madera, CA (just North of San Francisco). The file is 134mb and recorded in Stereo WAV format at 24-Bit/48kHz.

EDIT: I've just added a 16-Bit/44.1kHz 320kbps CBR MP3 file that is ~18.6mb for ease of download. You can still download the native, unprocessed 24-Bit/48kHz WAV file as well.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmW70ymwG0gjhix9qd_aeb1NJIEt

You can analyze and Normalize/or reduce/add gain to this track if needed using the free Audacity program.

*NOTE: BE CAREFUL WITH THE LEVELS* when you listen to this track!!! There are some random very loud explosions here and there especially past the 5 minute mark and the Grand Finale starts around the 7 minute mark. The track is just over 8 minutes long and 134mb.

There are a few times where I had to adjust the mic preamp gain because of clipping so there are a few places where the audio unfortunately clips and also some minor handling noise from making these adjustments.

I recorded this track in Stereo WAV format at 24-Bit/48kHz with my portable ZOOM H6 Handy Recorder using the standard X/Y Stereo Microphone Capsules set to the 110° X/Y pattern... 

Zoom H6 Handy Recorder with Interchangeable Microphone System H6

I have been carrying my Zoom H6 Recorder with me everywhere that I travel and this is another time that it has paid off. 

I captured this recording just by chance because I was staying in Corte Madera while working on an advertising shoot for Toyota in and around San Francisco, and Corte Madera just happened to be celebrating their 100th Anniversary.

I had a 4am Call Time the next morning for the shoot so I had gone to bed early, when I was suddenly startled awake by what I initially thought was a massive gun fight in the hotel parking lot, LOL! That would have been a very rare occurrence in this area, but I was in a deep sleep at the time I was awoken, and I couldn't initially see the fireworks. I also hadn't known about the anniversary celebration so I was not at all expecting loud explosions in the area. :blush:

The Zoom H6 recorder was simply pointed out of the open window of my 2nd story hotel room (Best Western Corte Madera Inn), and the fireworks show was happening just across the 101 FWY in the Corte Madera Marsh State Marine Park (GPS Coordinates are approximately: 37.932287, -122.513040 ).

Due to my location there is quite a bit of traffic noise from the 101 Freeway that's between my location and the fireworks show, but there are voices and cheers from spectators at the hotel and a fire engine's siren that add to the ambiance.

I wish that I had been closer to the source, but again, I just got lucky that this happened in the first place and that I was able to capture at least part of it. It's not the best fireworks recording ever, but it does capture some decent dynamics. There were a lot of reflections/echo off of the various surrounding buildings as well.

Anyway...Enjoy...just be careful with your speakers! I would advise to listen on inexpensive Headphones first and make notes of the time of the loud blasts. 

Billy B.


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool track it does have some good dynamics thats for sure


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Cool. Thanks Josh. I didn't even think to analyze the track for DR with Foobar 2000's DR Meter or Audacity. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I know exactly where this was recorded lol, have stayed in that hotel too!

I really want the same type of handheld recorder but they are all so heavy with menus that I cant use any of them anymore..i should go back to minidisc..


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Lycancatt said:


> I know exactly where this was recorded lol, have stayed in that hotel too!
> 
> I really want the same type of handheld recorder but they are all so heavy with menus that I cant use any of them anymore..i should go back to minidisc..


Hey Mike. Cool that you've stayed there! It's not the nicest hotel but it is very centrally located to all of the areas that we usually photograph for car shoots in the Bay Area, and has good parking for my production RV's, grip and lighting equipment trucks, and the car haulers. Plus it is within walking distance of a decent variety of shops and restaurants, one of my favorites being the Pig in the Pickle BBQ & Bar. 

I used to have a really compact Sony MiniDisc recorder with a simple Audio-Technica stereo mic that worked amazingly well years ago, but for the life of me I can't find it. I'm sure that it's buried in a box somewhere. It's a bummer because I found about 20 blank MiniDiscs but can't find the dang recorder! 

You might try the simple Zoom H1 for portable recording. It's a simple candy bar size recorder with a built-in X-Y stereo mic at one end and the only button on the front surface is a central round Push-to-Record button.

You would have to memorize the side-mounted control buttons, but at least it would be a simple affair to start recording. You can have it set up to use a peak limiter and/or Automatic Recording Level as well. It has decent quality for the price and is small enough to put in your pocket if you don't wear skinny jeans, haha.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Jazzi, I've replied to your PM.

You should post your Fireworks recording as well! 

EDIT: I've just added a 16-Bit/44.1kHz 320kbps CBR MP3 file that is ~18.6mb for ease of download. You can still download the native, unprocessed 24-Bit/48kHz WAV file as well, which is 134mb.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

wow the h1 sounds like a winner! I'm gonna ask for one for Christmas. I still have a broadcast quality rackmount md recorder/player and a few portables..and maybe 20 minidiscs..i also had a really amazing sounding radio shack stereo mic that plugged directly into the 1/8 input and was just perfect for what I needed.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> Jazzi, I've replied to your PM.
> 
> You should post your Fireworks recording as well!


Very well!

I too made a fireworks recording recently. I was unprepared for the loudness of it all and my mic pre-amp was clipping on the louder explosions, but it's not really obvious. I'll have a pair of -20dB pads to use next time. For anyone interested, here is a link to mine:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ed1i6ae7t55khon/fireworks san jose excerpt.mp3?dl=0


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Mike, nice that you have that rackmount MiniDisc unit!

I loved my portable Sony MiniDisc recorder. It was barely larger than the MiniDiscs though a bit thicker. I also still have a portable Sony CD Discman that has mini-Toslink Optical output. I could plug that directly into the MiniDisc recorder's combo 3.5mm stereo Line-In/Optical Input jack and it would start a digital "autosync" copy of the CD via digital to the MiniDisc. I also made a ton of good quality "mixtapes" back in the day using that setup which I could play in my car via the Sony XDP-4000X digital processor and CDX-C910/C90 head units. Good chit!

I think that the Stereo mic that I had for the MiniDisc recorder was the Audio-Technica ATR-6250 Stereo Condenser Vocal/Recording Microphone. It had a screw-in 3.5mm TRS stereo connector and cable and used a single AA battery for phantom power with a tiny on-off switch on the body of the microphone. It was a decent little mic at the time and for the price (about 50 bucks) and it kept the whole setup really simple, compact, and portable. Good times.



Jazzi said:


> Very well!
> 
> I too made a fireworks recording recently. I was unprepared for the loudness of it all and my mic pre-amp was clipping on the louder explosions, but it's not really obvious. I'll have a pair of -20dB pads to use next time. For anyone interested, here is a link to mine:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ed1i6ae7t55khon/fireworks san jose excerpt.mp3?dl=0


Awesome. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

